# Kohler CV-22S No Start



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

My Craftsman GT5000 tractor has a Kohler CV22S which has been very problematic lately. First, magnets on flywheel came unglued. (new flywheel) then after I shut it off, it wouldnt restart. The 30 Amp fuse would blow everytime I turned the key on. After chasing wires, I unplugged the solenoid on the bottom of the carb, and it wouldnt blow.
So I removed the plunger from the solenoid, and left it unplugged, and it ran. But when I went to cut the grass, it backfired. Changed the SAM module, same thing. Both plugs are clean and white, and to my knowledge, indicate a lean running condition.
This tells, me that I might be doing a carb cleaning, because these Nikki carbs arent cheap! On Ebay, up to $200! Even the solenoid is $100!
Am I missing anything else? do I really need that solenoid to run?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

snprnut said:


> do I really need that solenoid to run?


No, they will run without the solenoid. You may want to check the flywheel key and make sure it's not sheared. Could be a timing issue causing the backfire and not the carburetor.


----------



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

I checked the key when I installed the new flywheel for broken magnets its ok. One of the other problems this motor has had lately.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Was it running this way prior to replacing the flywheel?

If the flywheel was not torqued tight enough, the key could have sheared after the new flywheel was installed, resulting in the backfire.


----------



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

no, it ran fine before all this happened, and torqued flywheel to spec according to kohler, 49ftlbs. had to choke it sometimes to get it restarted when hot. other than that, ok.


----------



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

finally got my Kohler engine running after a good carb cleaning job, but now it stalls after running for about 3-5 minutes, seems like once it gets hot, it shuts off. I even swapped out the fuel pump from another kohler engine, and still same symptom. Run ok for a few minutes, then shut off. tried spraying carb cleaner in carb just before it quits, still quit.
this motor has a new flywheel, SAM module, and 2 coils.. whats left?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Try disconnecting the white wire from the wiring harness to the engine. This should isolate the engine's ignition system from the tractor. Perhaps one of the safety interlocks switches or relays is causing the engine to shut down.


----------



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

I think I found my problem. This afternoon I removed the engine shroud to double check my wiring for the SAM module, everything looked ok except for one of the intake manifold bolts..to my surprise, I left it loose, which was also used for a ground for the SAM module, causing a intermittant contact, and possibly an intake leak.
I drove the tractor for approx 10 minutes, ran ok. Will test again tomorrow, thanks to all for replying..:thumbsup:


----------

